# T2 tanker turbo electric Main Motor



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

MainMotor1 is a scan of a sketch of a Main Motor

MainMotor2 is self explanatory

MainMotorMarin was taken during construction at Marin Shipyard during WW II. For scale you can see the men working on the rotor with the stator behind them.

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*T2 tanker turbo electric Main Switchboard*

CargoPumps this is the main board distribution of power to the cargo pumps. The actual start and stop switches for the pumps was one deck below on the compressor flat.

MainUnit also known as Main Generator. The mirror above the clock allowed the engineer on the throttle to observe the boiler water level remote gauges - EyeHigh's - without turning around.

TurboGens Westinghouse used manual circuit breakers so that is why they had these large stout operating levers. General Electric used electrically operated circuit breakers and as such just had little pistol handle levers like # 50 shown for controlling governors when synchronizing gens.

Greg Hayden


----------

